Ask HN: What Are You Using? Swift&Java/Kotlin vs. React Native vs. Flutter - srik1234
======
davismwfl
Native for some things and flutter for others.

Flutter is pretty nice and has cut down time to get an app released on Android
and iOS. And performance beats React Native.

But native still is the best choice when you have to involve sensors, imagery
or when performance is critical.

